
Half of millennials and 75% of Gen-Zers have quit jobs for mental health reasons - tempsy
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/08/millennials-gen-z-have-quit-jobs-due-to-mental-health-issues-survey.html
======
robbya
Millennial here. I haven't had anything extreme like the article, but I'm
currently on a break from my last job that I left as office drama got to be
too much. It felt odd to do it, but I'm really glad I did. We have such a
strong work culture, and its easy to fall into the grind and lose track of
things. I'm not in a rush to start whatever is next, but that's also helped by
having some savings and relatively frugally.

------
gaspoweredcat
ive done it myself in a way, being autistic means im somewhat sensitive to my
environment, drastic shifts have seen me simply walk out at some places, its
partly why im trying to shift to remote work, its much easier to be productive
in an environment i control

